# Relocating Pets to Italy



## dmoak8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello!

Does anyone have any experience with pet relocation services? I've speaking with three currently:

World Care Pet
Air Animal
PetRelocation.com

Any insight/feedback on these or others would be greatly appreciated! Our pup is family!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

dmoak8 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with pet relocation services? I've speaking with three currently:
> 
> ...


Do you really need a service? 

Are we talking about a dog? If so, the requirements are rather simple and well-described here: Pet Travel FAQs (to Italy and to the U.S.) | Italy - United States Diplomatic Mission

Your vet will most likely need to special order the microchip, as it is not the same one commonly used in the US.


----------



## dmoak8 (Nov 18, 2015)

@accbgb, thanks for your response. 

Yes, we are talking about a 60 lb dog. Big detail I left out. 

Do I need one? Probably not (I did read that page). Do I want someone to properly fill out paperwork and provide me some piece of mind for our travels. Yes. Plus, this is reimbursable as this is a work relocation. So, why not hire a company that does this everyday?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

dmoak8 said:


> @accbgb, thanks for your response.
> 
> Yes, we are talking about a 60 lb dog. Big detail I left out.
> 
> Do I need one? Probably not (I did read that page). Do I want someone to properly fill out paperwork and provide me some piece of mind for our travels. Yes. _Plus, this is reimbursable as this is a work relocation. So, why not hire a company that does this everyday?_


Ah, well that is a different matter!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

dmoak8 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with pet relocation services? I've speaking with three currently:
> 
> ...


we used a company based in england and they were verry good and we were verry happy with the service sorry i cant be of more help , but use somone who does it all the while and ckeck out the records


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

How about driving it there? I presume it is chipped and has a Pet Passport. Have a look on a UK Dog forum, they will have a wealth of info there.


----------



## dmoak8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for you response but we're coming from the U.S. so driving is not an option.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the outfit I used 20 years ago (though they have moved to fancier quarters since then) Home - Pet Express Pet Travel Agency - and I was very happy with their services. They transport zoo animals and are very knowledgeable about the best airlines and airports. They also cater to "nervous parents" (like I was back then).

They also have quite a bit of useful information available on their website - for free! It could be worth a call to them to see what they can suggest.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

One exotic but quite realistic option for some that's worth mentioning is to sail with your pet aboard Cunard's Queen Mary 2 on a transatlantic crossing. You have a rather big dog, though, and it might be too big for the QM2's biggest kennel.


----------



## dmoak8 (Nov 18, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> One exotic but quite realistic option for some that's worth mentioning is to sail with your pet aboard Cunard's Queen Mary 2 on a transatlantic crossing. You have a rather big dog, though, and it might be too big for the QM2's biggest kennel.


Yes, certainly an option, but since we're also moving with kids we would like to make the move as easy as possible for everyone.


----------



## dmoak8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> This is the outfit I used 20 years ago (though they have moved to fancier quarters since then) Home - Pet Express Pet Travel Agency - and I was very happy with their services. They transport zoo animals and are very knowledgeable about the best airlines and airports. They also cater to "nervous parents" (like I was back then).
> 
> They also have quite a bit of useful information available on their website - for free! It could be worth a call to them to see what they can suggest.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks so much Bev! I'll look at them as well.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

dmoak8 said:


> Yes, certainly an option, but since we're also moving with kids we would like to make the move as easy as possible for everyone.


Well, very few people complain about the QM2. It's quite easy to get a drink, for example.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Well, very few people complain about the QM2. It's quite easy to get a drink, for example.


But, not inexpensive! 

We sailed the QM2 New York -> Southampton several years ago. Singer Debby Boone was aboard and entertained us most every evening in one of the lounges.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That sounds terrific. The QM2 is on my bucket list. But it's a long list.


----------

